# What projects are you working on today?



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

I would love to hear about them!


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Let's see--I'm working on the Bernat Mystery KAL--started a week late so I have catching up to do. I'm working on Square #5 (nearly done) of 12 that I need to do for Weeks 1 and 2. I'm also working on a baby blanket for a charity baby shower in May. Also have a scrap blanket I'm nearly finished with (will have to get through that one because I need the needles for yet another project). I have a few scarves in the works as well. And last but not least, I finally made my first granny square (that actually was square--lol) yesterday, so you can imagine I am most anxious to make another one. Staying busy here. lol


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

I am working on a mohair shawl (feather and fan pattern almost finished. I have a cotton sweater on the needles now (have the front and back done, working on sleeves), I also have a mohair sweater on the needles (just working on the back). Want to do a couple of charity hats. I am so inspired by the charity work on this forum. Also have a pair of socks in the works. How about you, Rockrose?


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

I am working on a mohair shawl (feather and fan pattern almost finished. I have a cotton sweater on the needles now (have the front and back done, working on sleeves), I also have a mohair sweater on the needles (just working on the back). Want to do a couple of charity hats. I am so inspired by the charity work on this forum. Also have a pair of socks in the works. What about you?


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

I am knitting a Teddy bear for patients in a nursing care facility, and finishing up two pairs of socks. Sheri


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'll finish a lace DK weight cardigan this afternoon. It's a rainy, grey day


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm making hats for charity and I'm going to my LYS to buy yarn for the scarf swap. Also have yarn for a sweater for me waiting.


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

quiltnqueen said:


> I am working on a mohair shawl (feather and fan pattern almost finished. I have a cotton sweater on the needles now (have the front and back done, working on sleeves), I also have a mohair sweater on the needles (just working on the back). Want to do a couple of charity hats. I am so inspired by the charity work on this forum. Also have a pair of socks in the works. How about you, Rockrose?


Forgot to put mine! Thanks for asking. On the needles today are a purple wool cowl for myself, a sweater for my chihuahua in Noro yarn, a dishcloth knitted in garter with double strands of Lion Brand cotton yarn - it's really thick - and the ongoing Slip stitch KAL throw. Plenty to do!


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

lindakaren12 said:


> I'll finish a lace DK weight cardigan this afternoon. It's a rainy, grey day


I hope that's a great excuse to knit all day. Congratulations on finishing your sweater!


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm working on a paralympic athlete doll for a competition. Making her "kit" today, and writing up a pattern for her racing chair.


----------



## FaeCross (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm on Row 88 of a lace shawl called Queen of Heaven. It's being done in KnitPicks Alpaca Cloud color: Midnight Heather. It has Swarovski Crystal Accents (did the first row with them yesterday and they look amazing!)

Can't wait till this one is done... only 114 (or more depending on the size when I get there) rows to go!


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm working on a crochet ripple blanket .It's for the owner of my LYS ,she has a new Gandson . Alyson x


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

I am working on the Bernat Mystery Kal and dish scrubbies. I have had so many requests from family and friends for my scrubbies I need to knit another batch.

Happy Knitting.


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm sort of in between projects but always have a dishcloth on some needles. I just do the Granny's Favorite as I can whiz through them. I've knit socks from the toe up, but am following "Come to Silver's" tutorial for cuff down socks. I thought the heel flap would be a trip through h*ll, but with this tutorial they really are easy. 
Yvette


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm making a gruffalo storysack - the gruffalo, the finger puppets and the sack for it all. 
Plus I am designing some handpuppets in felt to be used in a class project next week with 46 6&7 year olds, so they need to be fairly basic. Trouble is they can only choose from a knight, a princess or a dragon.


----------



## Chrisjb (Feb 23, 2012)

Just had a go at crocheting a circle. Going fine and then it starting curling. Back to watching YouTube. Lol


----------



## clerk99 (Jan 17, 2011)

I am making Hats for a care home Where my Great Aunt lived she went Home to be with Jesus on December10,2011 I had made her a lacey Hat and had not gave it to her till the day before she passed As I set with her all night singing songs she loved the owerer of the care home ask me to make each of the others a hat so that is what I am going to do I have 7 done just need the 2 for the men


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm making a simple lap afghan for my recently retired big brother with Lion's Brand Chunky Wool Ease. In between, 'cuz you can't have just one project, I'm knitting ruffled scarfs with Red Heart Sashay yarn.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm working on the Dachshund scarf for my daughter, pattern from Morehouse Originals. I've frogged about 25 rows today and yesterday. Have 75 rows of 250+ done! :-D


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Also working in the Magic loop instead of DPNs for the very first time. I really like it, just get tired of switching front to back all the time. down to 26 stitches on each needle so it happens often.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Actually today, as in, I have knitted a few rows today - A cowl necked jumper for myself. I've done the easy parts, now onto more fiddly. If you meant WIPs, then add a short sleeved waistcoat, a lacey shawl,and a summer cotton top (that one's been ripped halfway twice, waiting for another re-knit!). Depends what I feel like doing or where I am in the house, or on the move, about what I knit at what time.


----------



## yooper (Sep 7, 2011)

I am working on the Bernat KAL--decided I did not like 2 of my colors together so trying to figure out what to do--at least I can work on clue 2 to keep me busy.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am on the eyelet row of my daughters sweater, then just need sleeves and they are short. So I am almost finished.Will be for her as an Easter gift. Hopefully it will be useful at work when the AC kicks on. Only time will tell.
Hugs, Linda


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

My project for today is to catch up on KP  I have company coming over for a game day so I'm not working with the needles today. I may go through withdrawls..........


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

working on a feather and fan scarf pattern that u wonderful folks gave me the courage to do


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Rockrose said:


> I would love to hear about them!


Working on a lovely sweater called Jaywalking it is a pattern from Twisted Sisters. I am done with back , one front, and the sweater is very fast to knit. 
Also workking on a shawl but that project needs me to think what I am doing. 
To bad I have to go to work it cuts down on my knitting time. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Just finished the front of a sweater, now for the sleeves. Have some baby items on the go for our neighbour, 2 scarves to take when we travel in the car, and the front of a vest all done in cable. Keep looking at all my yarn and wondering if I should finish what I have started or start something new.


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

I am knitting my granddaughter a striped pullover sweater. I have to get it done so she can wear it rlmayknit


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

I'm doing two pullovers for my twin grandsons. They are growing so fast it is impossible to keep up with them.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I have 3 projects on the needles. One is a mohair shawl for my niece's trip to Ireland and the others are two boleros for my Grandnieces for this upcoming Spring. One is rather plain (the baby is 6 months old) and the other is fancier will have an added picot edge.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

I was about to begin that Linen Stitch Scarf made with Koigu KPPPM - it calls for casting on 450 sts - and then each row is separate (you cut the end of each row and start with a new piece of yarn ) - it just overwhelmed me. so, I cast on 60 sts on my sz 4 straights and am doing a double seed stitich in the Koigu. Not sure if I like it yet !! A few more inches and we'll see !!! It is a gorgeous yarn and the colors are amazing.


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

I get to start making baby clothes as I've just found out I am going to be a first time grandmother this summer. I made the mistake of getting out my baby patterns. I just may have to start a gender neutral outfit even though I will probably know the sex within the next 6 weeks or so.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Irish lace valance to hang over my kitchen sink . . . only 40 more inches to go! Have a lovely evening everyone!


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

I am working on a Wheel Chair Lapghan. It is called Kathy's Wheel Chair Lapghan. I found it on the Internet. 
My Crochet skills are slim but I am managing with this one.


----------



## eclara (Feb 14, 2011)

I am Knitting on a coat.


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

knitting and crocheting for ag and barbie. making fingerless gloves for ag 16 sets for gd party favors. and boots and slippers for ag.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I am working on a crochet baby blanket from scrap yarn and another knitted hat for my son. I have more projects waiting to be started, but I do not like to have to many of them going at the same time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Did no knitting at all today since I've been on KP all day. I should have been working on an Elmo hat that I should have finished a couple weeks ago. Just not enthused about it, some squares for a swap, a Nemmo hat for GD. I also have a sweater for myself all done except for the sewing and button bands. Don't know why I'm stalled on that. Guess because I feel guilty about not getting these other things done. Of course, I always have a baby hat on the needles for inbetween other projects. Guess it's time I made alist and did some prioritizing and learn to shut OFF the computer....


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am knitting an aran sweater and then after I finish on this website I will sit and start my scarf for my swap partner.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Socks! And a baby bootie!


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Finished knitting a beanie (hat) to donate to our local Ronald McDonald House. It is meant to fit a prem baby but I was quite surprised at how small it ended up being and will probably only fit a very small prem baby. I was using 4 ply on 4mm needles but I really think this ball of yarn is more like 3 ply and not nearly as soft. The last two beanies I made, I was using a different 4 ply yarn and they were a little larger and lovely and soft.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I have been doing a faroese shawl.


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm working on a crochet baby afghan for my cousin who is expecting. Here is a picture of what it's supposed to look like when I get done. 

However, I have modified the pattern to use long-double-crochet where it calls for long-single-crochet. I think it looks better and doesn't stretch the work so much. I have finished one side of the rainbows and am about 1/4 of the way through the white. Of course with all of the color changes I have a lot of weaving in yet to do before I can say it's done. 

I'm also choosing yarn for the potholder swap. I have to get it ordered so I can get working on it. Since I live in the middle of nowhere, I need to plan ahead and buy online.

Thanks for your interest.

..Chad


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Finishing up my curtain today I hope.


----------



## errjan46 (May 23, 2011)

Hi all, Good to see we're all busy little bees. I have been working on 2 little dog coats for my babies in preparation for winter. I also completed a crochet choker, now can't find a nice button to attach, oh well.... will have to wait for the next trip to town...Janine


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm working on 2 things today; a red crocheted coat that I recently started, and a vest that I started at least a year ago. I'm trying to finish some large items (tired of scarves). We'll see how it goes.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

I have just finished a kindle cover for my husband, but need to block it a bit. I have done one hand of two different wrist warmers for a friend and her daughter, so am about to start the other ones. Oh, and in between things I do a few more rows on the blankie I am knitting for Ailie. She has one to which she is very attached that isn't allowed to leave the house for fear of losing it. So she needs a good 'back up'.

I am also doing a cross stitch of the 11 Doctors and the Tardis for my Dr. Who loving Emma, and doing a test cross stitch of a swallow from a pattern my sister-in-law created. I think that's it!

I can't wait to see pictures of all of your work, it sounds like some exciting stuff!


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

I am knitting a jumper for a 2yearold then going to knit a Throw in Aran weight yarn my first ever throw so hope it works out ok


----------



## parrotdragon (Dec 2, 2011)

I have 8 NonkyPlonks waiting to be sewn up and bought to life, number 9 is staring at me now and silently begging me to finish him. ( Their mouths are the last to be done that way I can work in peace without them talking! )


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I have several things on the needles. I am making 3 pink boleros for my granddaughter and two great nieces for Easter. Only I am stuck with the pattern. I go to a knitting group on Wed at my LYS. I will take it and ask the ladies there for help. While that is waiting for Wed I am working on the February lady sweater in green. It is a KAL on Tue at my LYS. I have to get ahead since I won't be there this Tue. I have to take my daughter to the clinic for therapy. I am also working on a top down sweater with designer1234 KAL on KP. I am the furthest along on that one. When I get done with all these I am going to work on some WIP's. I have lots. I need to get them done to get the bedrooms cleaned for the GD's that will be coming for part of the summer. The wip's are in bags all over the bedrooms. I need to teach two of them to knit and sew.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a lace thread doily in crochet, a spa cloth done in basketweave, an afghan in the feather and fan pattern and a purse for my daughter that will be felted. 
Oh.... I'm also finishing up a "shadow quilt" in crochet and I'm making granny squares for another....phew!!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

parrotdragon said:


> I have 8 NonkyPlonks waiting to be sewn up and bought to life, number 9 is staring at me now and silently begging me to finish him. ( Their mouths are the last to be done that way I can work in peace without them talking! )


What is a NonkyPlonk?


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Working on white lace baby blanket for granddaughter due in may... in lion brand, baby soft,white baby pompadour<why do I use this baby pompadour/ do not like to work with it, but love the finished effect...sigh..the project is becoming a bit tedious, but will carry on. a lifeline is a must...have frogged, 3 times....lawsy. before i start to do 2 or 3 repeats of the pattern on lace baby afghan, i make one crocheted luminary for my daughters wedding in july, in Montana. She wants these luminaries hanging all about the outdoor ceremony, with citronella candles in them, to help keep bugs away and light the evening ceremony....hmmmm can Mother make 50 of these buggers? lol we shall see....They are pretty at night though<....


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

FaeCross said:


> I'm on Row 88 of a lace shawl called Queen of Heaven. It's being done in KnitPicks Alpaca Cloud color: Midnight Heather. It has Swarovski Crystal Accents (did the first row with them yesterday and they look amazing!)
> 
> Can't wait till this one is done... only 114 (or more depending on the size when I get there) rows to go!


Could you share a link to the pattern? And of course we would all love to see a picture when you are done. I have some re-cycled sari silk I am thinking of doing a shawl with, just haven't found the right pattern.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm trying to piece together my pirate rabbit and to knit a scarf. My next major project (I haven't made anything for myself apart from scarves for years) will be to knit a feather and fan cardigan but before that I am getting my container out and piece together some half finished projects.


----------



## jeanie_girluk (Feb 11, 2012)

well i am making a newborn cardigan for my Grandaughter due on the 7th march


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Today I have just two pairs of socks in the works. Have about 3" left on the second sock of the first pair that's taking me forever on size zero dpns. The second pair is the first pair I've ever made in cotton/acrylic for summer (if it ever gets here lol). Just started this pair yesterday.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm doing a pullover for one of my great granddaughters, 10 yrs old. Have the back done and half of the front. Also have one sock done and the cuff on the second one, and I'm crocheting an afghan.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I'm knitting the hood of a baby sweater for my 6 week old granddaughter. The hood looks like it will be too big. If so, I will rip it out and knit a collar for the sweater instead.


----------



## swan (May 10, 2011)

Just finished boy and girl bunny for Easter raffle now doing another girl bunny for another raffle for Easter then small topsy turvey doll miss rose/miss pansy for a girl friend who just became grandma for first time then back to the topsy turvey Cindrella dolls four more orders love doing toys. Swan


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Working on baby hats for charity,do t do anythi g large anymore.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i'm knitting socks, crocheting a doily. i just got done crocheting a little change purse. i sewed a 5 inch zipper to it and it turned out very nice.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Just finishing of a pair of Ugg Boots .


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Another Ashton Shawl!


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm teaching myself to double knit. I found a double knit 'star trek' potholder on ravelry (free download) - it's nice and thick. With some left over cotton yarn I began a practice piece. I have the stitches down but need to work on the edges a bit more. 
I'm also working on a dog sweater - had quite a bit done and realized it had to be longer. So, I am adding length to it and this time using a ruler! On my to do list: scrubbies, and a pincushion. Just need to pick up the material for these - have to wait for payday. 
Talk to you later.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm finishing up Christmas stockings for a friend's grandkids, working on the Bernat Mystery KAL, the Ashton shawl and have a sweater and Caron's shawl on the needles as well. Behind on everything! :roll:


----------



## Pollyfisch (Jul 30, 2011)

I am knitting hats for homeless men and crocheting a baby shawl for my 6th grandchild, due in June. I also working on a merino wool 2ply scarf.


----------



## Midwest Knitter (Dec 16, 2011)

quiltnqueen said:


> I am working on a mohair shawl (feather and fan pattern almost finished. I have a cotton sweater on the needles now (have the front and back done, working on sleeves), I also have a mohair sweater on the needles (just working on the back). Want to do a couple of charity hats. I am so inspired by the charity work on this forum. Also have a pair of socks in the works. How about you, Rockrose?


I have a question about your mohair shawl in the feather and fan pattern. Do you feel the pattern shows up using the mohair. I have some mohair and want to make something.??? Was afraid patterns would get lost when knitting mohair. What pattern are you using for your sweater.??? I would appreciate any ideas from mohair knitters on a good use for mine. It is really pretty. Want to make good use of it. 
Thanks


----------



## lyndyloo (Sep 23, 2011)

you look so comfy!!!


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I am working on a lacy scarf, dishcloths, one sock finished so going to start the other one, premmee baby jackets for the hospital. I like variety.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am working on a feather and fan shawl a Red Heart free pattern, I've never used a yarn this thin so it's a bit of a challenge, but as the shawl gets longer, I really love the softness and the texture. May have to find other projects for this type of yarn! Also have a dishcloth on the needles, (usually keep at least one of those going) a good way to brain off when I've had to frog the shawl! :? Also have a baby blanket that I started in Jan, need to get it out and frog or completely start over again. Found to many mistakes got upset and tossed it in my need to fix tin.


----------



## FaeCross (Dec 2, 2011)

Um.... it's just a PDF on my computer that I downloaded from a Yahoo Group that I'm part of (MMario KKnits). He does amazing lace design!

I also have a good collection of lace shawl patterns in my "To Do" list that I'm not sure where I got. If you PM me with an email addy, I will share! 



Dowager said:


> FaeCross said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on Row 88 of a lace shawl called Queen of Heaven. It's being done in KnitPicks Alpaca Cloud color: Midnight Heather. It has Swarovski Crystal Accents (did the first row with them yesterday and they look amazing!)
> ...


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I had finished up a lot of my things in progress at the end of 2011. I have a blanket on the needles. I am also making squares from the 365 stitch calendar. I'm not sure if I will end up making it into a blanket. I'm learning some new stitches with that project. I made 7 dresses (sewing) this weekend for the Little Dresses for Africa project.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Well knitting is a hat; crochet a bookmark, both pretty simple. I am also making new cushions for the salon of an old Bayliner, and I have to re-manufacture a costume for my daughter...she ordered it to size but I have to re-size it, and sewing isn't my strongest area. I'm just slower than cold molasses at all of it.


----------



## deeklaver (Jan 3, 2012)

fingerless gloves with sock yarn and a thumb. I tried the stripes that don't jog - lol - joggless stripes! Would work better if I remembered to move the stitch markers the second round when I went back to the regular color.


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

I am knitting a cardigan for myself, a babys romper suit, a babys bolero plus I am crocheting a baby blanket for a co-worker, she wanted it for a baby shower..... busy, busy, busy. Guess I bett get of KP and get to work....lol


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

I am working on my Turtleback sweater I started last summer(other projects keep pushing it back). A pair of booties to match the baby blanket with 3 hats to match. A "Branching Out" scarf pattern. ( the first one took me about 2 weeks, the lace pattern was so complicated, I had to rewrite it bigger and used flourescent tape to keep my place and had to count the stiches every row. Otherwise it would thow the pattern off). I am punishing myself, and have started making another one. Now at the moment, I am making a Slouchy Beanie for my son (31). He wants 3, a brown, a grey and a black one. I am working on the brown one right now. Got the pattern book at Walmart for 4.98. Has 9 patterns in it. Have a great day everybody.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Rockrose said:


> I would love to hear about them!


I am working on a hotpad today.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

none..and I am ready to whine..knitter's tendonitis...I am bouncing off walls here!..:-(


----------



## milatos chris (Feb 4, 2012)

Making a long cardigan for myself. Just finished an aran cusion cover, that is going to my UK swap. Hope they like it


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm nearly finished with the prettiest item that I've ever made (only been knitting for about 1 year): a vest from Cheryl Oberle's Folk Vest book. I'm about to order yarn for another one of her vests that will be an 80th birthday present in June and I'm also planning to make Dee's Ashton Shawlette and another one of Cheryl's vests both for Christmas presents. I've just order a book called "Knit to Be Square" where I'm hoping to learn something new to make a potholder for one of the US Potholder and Recipe swaps that I signed up for. So, only one project on the needles, but lots going on 'upstairs'!


----------



## Sparrowface (Dec 23, 2011)

A Welsh Doll for a Welsh lady who lives in Malta


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I am crocheting a beautiful capelet that will have pearls put on for accents. I am waiting for the Alexandra Shawl pattern to come out, so i can get started. I have the yarn. You can tell I am impatient, lol!!!! ;0)


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Still breaking in my "sampler" of circular knitting needles from Knit
Picks. Have been working on a scarf just to try one of them out.
I have to say I love it! Will be surfing for a sweater next! I am 
also working on a dishcloth and counted cross stitch piece. Today 
will only get 2 hours to work on all three - I hope!
Have a super day!


----------



## Irma dee (Feb 15, 2012)

Do you have stocking pattern/s you would share....Mine have disappeared!!! would be very Thankful..........


----------



## nartica (Dec 7, 2011)

I have become addicted to doilies. I think they are just gorgeous and I'm making some foe my sons. They love the difference they make in their homes. I also have an afgan in the works and a couple felted hats, however, I've a lot to learn about felting.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

decorative scarf


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

I have 2 blankets on the go,a doll that I am knitting,baby outfit,doll clothes, toy donkey, bibs that I am stitching and a baby quilt that I am cross- stitching. I think that is it.I think that I should be able to get some of those projects done since I am off work for 3 weeks or longer due to injury to my arm and shoulder.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm making a baby set for my nephew's baby girl, due next month. I have the hat done, almost done with the sweater, and I am going to do booties and a small stuffed chick as well as a blanket with the sign language I love you in the middle of it. My sister, who is the mom of my nephew is deaf so I have made this I love you blanket for all of her kids.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

I am knitting a prayer shawl who is in recovery from surgery, and continuing with hats for charity.


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm working on a scarf for my partner of the scarf swap


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am working on a men's sweater. I am making it in the round, hopefully I'll figure it out when I get to the part when I have to decrease for front and back. Pattern is not written for the round, but how hard can this be? We shall see.
I also want to make a scarf with beads. Since I can't find a pattern I like I will be using the winter flame pattern and adding ribbing at both ends and along the sides. Just finished the winter flame scarf and it won't block, keeps curling.
Then I will start socks. If anyone has seen my past posts you all know I seem to be having trouble with them. But I will get socks done.


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a prayer shawl and a linen moebus shawl on the needles. I am going to have to put them aside and make some simple curtains for a hunting cabin. I have som camamflouge cotton to make thenm out of. The ones that are there are about 40 years old and really need to be replaced.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Right now I am working on an afghan for me in a variegated bulky yarn. I hat and scarf set for charity. A baby blanket, no make that two and will be starting on a layette set for a shower that my daughter will be going to in April. Just enough WIPs to keep me interested.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I am working on a sleeveless sweater for my daughter, socks for my hubby and I am waiting for yarn for the scarf swap. Sometime I will start on my summer tee, probably around Thanksgiving, since it is for me lol! Oh and eventually there will be another dog sweater to be knit!


----------



## yannikay (Jan 28, 2012)

:shock: hi, i just finished a sock and am soooo excited! Now to remember how to start the other one... :lol:


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

needlelark said:


> I'm working on a paralympic athlete doll for a competition. Making her "kit" today, and writing up a pattern for her racing chair.


Oh I would love to see photos of that. Please post.


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm working on kal bernet and i'm stuck already on square 2 or week two. on the knit stitch below do you put that stitch on the needle/ CAN ANYONE TELL ME. ITRIED TO LOOK ON NEW STICCH A DAY AND MY COMPUTER GETS FROZE UP THERE. THE COMPUTER IS NEW SO I THINK ITS THE VIDEO. CAN ANYONE HELP ME PLEASE. THANK YOU SANDI67


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm working on kal bernet and i'm stuck already on square 2 or week two. on the knit stitch below do you put that stitch on the needle/ CAN ANYONE TELL ME. ITRIED TO LOOK ON NEW STITCH A DAY AND MY COMPUTER GETS FROZE UP THERE. THE COMPUTER IS NEW SO I THINK ITS THE VIDEO. CAN ANYONE HELP ME PLEASE. THANK YOU SANDI67


----------



## leelmore (Jul 1, 2011)

I am working on a prayer shawl for a local churches prayer shawl ministry. Undoubtedly I have been sleep knitting again. I had to rip back about 3 inches. I am making a beret for my GD and am making coasters out of left over cotton yarn from another project.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

I am working on a hat for my mother in law that has to be finished today, have a cowl 1/4 way done, a slouch hat that is partially done and cast on a frill seeker scarf last night - always have yarn for making a dish cloth when I need a break.


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi,I'm been teaching myself to knit.I'm working on a pair of socks!What project are you working on?


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

working on one of my hats for nieces and nephews for next year


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I am working on a full size afghan for our son and his wife in Illinois. But I stop everynow and then to something else. I have a large bag of yarn that was given to me from an estate of a little old neighbor. I am haveing to rewind all of the balls and having to throw some of it away as she has tied all of her little ends and peices together. So many knots and some of the colors do not match. So I have my work cut out for me with this yarn.


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

Am working on a peace shawl for Women 4 Women Knitting 4 Peace. Had 7 boxes of yarn donated last week so, made up about 20 "kits" for our group. We use donated yarn as much as we can. This should keep us going for awhile.


----------



## MuffinsMom (Nov 12, 2011)

Working on finishing a vest for my husband, an afgan, and a chunk monster.


----------



## golden girl (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, I am finishing up my first pair of socks. Not the greatest job in the world, but I am pleased. I couldn't wait to wear them, but a friend made such a big deal over them that I guess I'll give them to her -- provided she doesn't mind a few boo boos here and there. Hope to finish them in the next day or two (I work full time, so knitting time is limited) and will post a photo. Ready to start my second pair and third pair -- so that I can get the pattern down pat. I'm going to learn how to do this one way or the other I also have a baby cocoon started, a pocketbook that is to be felted started, and a hat. I retire July 1 -- can't wait to have more time to knit -- or at least I hope I'll have more time to do it.


----------



## SIML (Jan 2, 2012)

I am working on a pair of felted clogs for my son. He wears size 15 shoes, so the unfelted clogs are 25"long. What a riot - they sure do look funny. Since this is my first felted project I am really hoping that they will get small enough to fit his feet - to be honest I have never hoped for anything to be SMALL enough to fit his feet. Kinda fun.


----------



## SIML (Jan 2, 2012)

I am working on a pair of felted clogs for my son. He wears size 15 shoes, so the unfelted clogs are 25"long. What a riot - they sure do look funny. Since this is my first felted project I am really hoping that they will get small enough to fit his feet - to be honest I have never hoped for anything to be SMALL enough to fit his feet. Kinda fun.


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

Today I am finishing "Lacy Prairie Shawl" from Cheryl Oberle's book :"Folk Shawls". This one is black. I have four others in periwinkle, grey and deep red. I also have done the icelandic laceweight Faroese shawl in white, denim blue, navy blue, black and green. Shawls are great here in Florida where the airconditioned rooms are always at 65 degrees. Phyllis


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Rockrose said:


> I would love to hear about them!


I am working on a baby blanket for charity. 4 color ripple pattern. fun to do and watch it evolve.
Doreen


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

I am working my way through a dog sweater; x-large, big dog.
I also keep a dish cloth going and found patterns for zodiac sign dish cloths I am anxious to try. Also in progress -- leg warmers for my daughter. Looking for the right yarn to do a cardigan sweater and am getting organized to begin learning lace knitting.


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

I am working on three things, a baby blanket, a five hour baby sweater and a baby hat for my great grand daughter and taking care of her. Not much time for knitting right now.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm working on a sweater set for a teacher at school who is expecting baby #2 in June. It's light aqua, lilac, and pink, and it's made from sugar cane! It is beautiful to work with! After I finish it, I'll begin on a set for my friend's grandson, due in May. I'm not sure what color or size yet, as he will live in Texas and may not need much of a sweater until fall. I love seeing what everyone is working on!


----------



## Judie in Idaho (Jan 26, 2012)

I am working on a cable knit sweater for my daughter and recently made a knit squares with the alphabet and animals on it for a 1st birthday present for a great grandson--I have had to stop for awhile as my right wrist has been bothering me==I had to stop knitting because I developed carpel tunnel and had surgery on both wrists


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

Dear Rockrose,

Well, I'm thinking that my wardrobe needs a major update. Having spend the last 22 years writing a book, I've had very little time to sew. The problem is that my budget cannot bear "a major update." So I've settled on this solution - Slacks and skirts in black or beige, simple turtlenecks and blouses in plain colors, and knitted scarves and shawls in the most luscious yarns I can find. It is much cheaper to indulge in scarves than in sweaters, so I think my solution will work beautifully. Found an absolutely silky pink yarn, smooth as glass, and designed a basketweave scarf with many yarn-overs to produce a lace like texture. Really pretty. Think I'll make several in Lion Brand Homespun too. For a little investment, such beauty! Thanks for asking. What are you working on? Bonnie


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I am working on a sweater for myself, bibs for my granddaughter and dishcloths for the swap. Dory


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm going to work on a second sock,and a baby blanket that I'm making for a friends GD that will be born in April. Was going shopping ,but my body isn't cooperating this morning. I have to rest my knees so that I can work tomorrow. Lots of sitting and knitting today


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Knitted and loomed baby hats for a hospital/ crocheted brain coral and starfish for the Florida Craftsmen Gallery in St. Petersburg, FL.


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

My work in progress is a hoodie, zippered front sweater for my five yo granddaughter. I have the fronts and back done, working on the sleeves now. Hopefully, it will be done this week so I can start my next project. The next project is going to be a lage granny square (only crochet I can do) afgan for a wedding shower in April. That is all I have going at the moment.


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

My work in progress is a hoodie, zippered front sweater for my five yo granddaughter. I have the fronts and back done, working on the sleeves now. Hopefully, it will be done this week so I can start my next project. The next project is going to be a lage granny square (only crochet I can do) afgan for a wedding shower in April. That is all I have going at the moment.


----------



## charlotteg20 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm working on a sweater, hope to finish it in aweek or two.


----------



## jd1009d (Jan 1, 2012)

I am working on dish cloths for my dl's soap making group, have a pair of soc ks on the needles...and got tired of the pattern, and am making a"sleeve for my new tablet. Winter is a good time to knit in Montana


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

I'm nearly finished a mini "Hudson Bay" blanket for a baby boy due in May. The matching sweater for the Teddy bear is done.Then, I have to get back to an Aran sampler blanket for another boy, due in March--left that one on the back burner, while my subconscious mind figured out what stitches to do next!Two more baby blankets will be needed this Spring, so no rest for the weary!


----------



## caps and wraps (Feb 27, 2012)

Our group knits and crochets items for cancer patients. At the moment I am knitting hats (chemo caps) with the "fancy fur" yarn. IT is a bit tricky working with this yarn but the end result is beautiful. I am also knitting a pretty shawl. The patients are cold while they are getting their chemotherapy.


----------



## janechris (Jun 5, 2011)

I am working on 5(4 kids and a friend)Christmas countdown garlands. Each garland has 24 separate pockets,with a small treat inside, secured with a flap. On the outside flaps are the numbers 1-24. After taking out the treat for the day, you tuck the numbered flap in the now empty pocket. On the inside front (now visible) are letters that spell merry Christmas to all when you reach the 24th. I am getting a head start because I need to knit and embroider 120 of these pockets. 20 done. 100 to go. Hope this doesn't ruin my Christmas spirit.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've been working on charityhats, done on big needles....so adorable have 16 on the back of the sofa. taking yarn to Rochester (mayo Clinic) to work on cowls have 3 different cowls patterns .... also taking yarn for a twirly skirt for AG. so will keep my fingers clicking. have a good day all.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Have a big shrug, a felted purse, and a lacy shawlette on the needles, and they are all for me - very unusual. The purse is a stashbuster; the shrug is half and half - using two strands of two different yarns, but only one of the yarns was in my stash; and the shawlette is some Vanna's Glamour I've had for several months, so I guess tht's a stashbuster too.


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

Lotty said:


> I am working on the Bernat Mystery Kal and dish scrubbies. I have had so many requests from family and friends for my scrubbies I need to knit another batch.
> 
> Happy Knitting.


would you share how you knit the scrubbies? Have instructions for crochet, but not knit.

  thanks


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

I am knitting the Heart baby blanket. Have a cardigan and a shawl on the needles.


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nanny Mon said:


> I'm doing two pullovers for my twin grandsons. They are growing so fast it is impossible to keep up with them.


how old are your twins? mine are 2 1/2 and they are going through a growth spurt right now. WOW


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

Avalon37 said:


> Lotty said:
> 
> 
> > I am working on the Bernat Mystery Kal and dish scrubbies. I have had so many requests from family and friends for my scrubbies I need to knit another batch.
> ...


I am interested in the scrubbies too!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm knitting a summer, sleeveless hoodie/vest for my grandson. It's in Katia Panama and in bright lime green and turquoise stripes. I need my sun glasses but it is brightening up a dull grey day. May also work on the play blanket for my friend's first grandchild, due in June.


----------



## wagytails (Apr 11, 2011)

Where do I begin? I am making little yellow chicks to go into plastic easter eggs for our church easter egg hunt. I am also working on the 5th doll of 5 members of a local bluegrass band along with their insturments. A cabled cardie for myself and a shawl that I keep making and someone always wants the one I just finished, this is the 4th one. There is always a new pattern I have waiting to make, to many wonderful things to knit and just not enough time.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

I am working on a pair of socks. Hope to start a quilted baby blanket today. You ladies and gents are fast knitters lots of work in progress.


----------



## knit2bitz (Oct 23, 2011)

I am working on a bunch of hats for an order. I friend is expecting and has ordered a ton of hats from the "Itty Bitty Hats" book. The funny part was she bought the book cause she loved the hats. She doesn't knit. LOL. So she is keeping me out of trouble for now. But then is a true knitter ever really in trouble? Aren't we just tooo busy for that?


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

a pretty blue baby sweater with lacy bottom, new pattern for me!


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Avalon37 said:


> Nanny Mon said:
> 
> 
> > I'm doing two pullovers for my twin grandsons. They are growing so fast it is impossible to keep up with them.
> ...


I have 5 year old twin grandchildren, boy and girl. They think its cool that I knit for babies who don't have anything. When we go to the stores they want to buy socks for me to put in the box when I send my stuff off. When I ask them what they would like me to knit for them they tell me that they don't need anything but the babies do. Hope that goodwill will last.
Doreen


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

I am working on the #112 dramatic lace wrap cardigan from Sweater Babe.com. 
found some caron eco in a forest green, pretty color and so very soft. I have the left front and part of the right left to finish. It is taking me so long as I can't move a thumb right now, it's all swollen and hurts to bend. Yes, I am seeing a doctor, and it is on the mend. Can't wait to get my sweater finished.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I am working on three projects. An organic cotton top-down lace cardigan. Seabreeze shawl (almost finished) and a pair of socks.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm making socks right now. Had bad results with my last pair. Used Patons Kroy sock yarn. The dye lot changed in the middle of my socks. I knit both at the sametime so I'm not having one sock this year and the other two years later. I was half way into my project before I knew what was happening. It does require two sets of needles. Has anyone else had problems with this yarn. I like the feel of it but I still want my socks to look like they can from the same dye lot.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm weaving in ends on my niece's fair isle birthday scarf. Not my favorite thing, but she's one of my favorites, 1/3 third done -- getting there.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a cotton baby sweater almost done. The patterns is one that my Mother made for my children and I' doing for all the little children in my life. The hooded sweater zips down the back, raglan sleeves-so easy to do. I also have a pair of two up socks(magic loop) going. That usually isn't my style, I do one project at a time, but this baby shower came up too soon


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Just finished a pair of gloves for practice. Was making another pair. Got one done. Not sure if I want to finish the pair. It's Wintuk yarn someone gave me and I don't know if I like how the pair looks. Picked up the top down baby sweater for my granddaughter. The body and sleeves are done. Trying to figure out how to add a hood to the sweater. That's something new for me. The whole thing is my own pattern that I'm winging. So far, it's turning out quite nice.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

1. a black and silver adult muff
2. a white baby muff
3. doll dress for grand childs doll
4. doll blanket
5. red scarf for charity
6. brown chunky hat
7. brown and green neck cowl
8. green blue purple stripe scarf
9. handbag
10. yellow wristers
11. white teddy bear small
12. green teddy bear large


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

Working on the scarf that is in Wendy Johnson's book "Wendy Knits Lace" using some Noro yarn called Shirakaba in a denim blue color. Just cut out the lengths for the fringe on it last night and have just a little more to do. It is a simple knit pattern works up nice with the shading of the yarn.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm working on my indoor international scarf swap scarf! :-D


----------



## Jeremiah (Oct 4, 2011)

INCOME TAXES! I want to get them done, so I can finish my many, many unfinished projects. So... Get off this computer - as someone else here wrote.


----------



## Denise0811 (Feb 20, 2012)

I am knitting the Aeolian Shawl, I have 537 sts so far and when I finish I will have 983 sts, so I guess I am slightly over half way. Likely I have done shorter one (525sts) for my Aunt who will be 94 this year in Purple, both done in Rowan Fine Lace, my one is cream. I also knitting a pair of socks and working on second sock and just turned the heel. Both projects going well.
Looking for a cable pattern for a sit down sheep, if anyone has such a thing!!


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm still working away at a hoodie jacket for my 17 year old grandson who will still not have this before his 18th birthday at the rate I'm going! Trying to sew in the raglan sleeves and have somehow found that I have a connection between one front and the back. I'm trying to disconnect, but this is leading into a maze that I can't figure out! I'm afraid to just cut the link (about 5" long) because it might unravel something. How did I get into such a mess, or a better question is how do I get OUT of it?


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

Gorgeous! Bonnie. Make one for me.


----------



## c.kenny (Oct 30, 2011)

I am away from home since Jan. 10th but took some yarns and needles with me so .............. I posted a pic of a little dress I made for my grandaughter, have a fan and feather blanket about 1/2 done, working on a dress for my 5 yr old grandaughter and knitting 1/2 and 1/2 squares for a baby blanket. Can't wait to get home to my stash, seeing all the beautiful things posted I want to try.


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

Today is chemo hat day...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Isn't the Aeolian a beautiful patter. I've done it twice and will probably do it again. I've got some midnight blue cobweb silk/cashmere which would look good with gold beads. I may just have to start that today


----------



## gerrypris (Apr 21, 2011)

I am making small toys and other knit thyings to go in shoeboxes. I am involved inOperation Christmas Child, we send shoeboxes twith items a child can use to 3rd world counties for children who need to know someone loves them.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

After finishing all my projects and making some chemo caps, I put a pair of socks on the needles for myself! Wild colors, soft yarn - can't wait to wear them!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

lindakaren12 said:


> I'll finish a lace DK weight cardigan this afternoon. It's a rainy, grey day


you need to move a bit south. here in Ulster County it is heading up to 40 degrees and sunny. can't knit right now because i need to get outside.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> I'm making socks right now. Had bad results with my last pair. Used Patons Kroy sock yarn. The dye lot changed in the middle of my socks. I knit both at the sametime so I'm not having one sock this year and the other two years later. I was half way into my project before I knew what was happening. It does require two sets of needles. Has anyone else had problems with this yarn. I like the feel of it but I still want my socks to look like they can from the same dye lot.


Just used that yarn but can't blame the yarn for difference in color. I ran out of Paton Kroy Flax color that I received over a year ago, so had to get what was on the shelves now. What a major difference in color. Good thing it was only sox and just for me! Did those last month and used the Pauli's Socks pattern that intrigued me. I got it from Knitcircus online.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Rose Chase said:


> I was about to begin that Linen Stitch Scarf made with Koigu KPPPM - it calls for casting on 450 sts - and then each row is separate (you cut the end of each row and start with a new piece of yarn ) - it just overwhelmed me. so, I cast on 60 sts on my sz 4 straights and am doing a double seed stitich in the Koigu. Not sure if I like it yet !! A few more inches and we'll see !!! It is a gorgeous yarn and the colors are amazing.


Sounds pretty intense to me! Hope the finished product is worth the effort!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Acutally nothing on the needles today. Need some buttons for a sweater for the grandbaby. Vinca fingering wool worked double strand for even more color and a DK weight. Made a mitered square body. It is gorgeous on this baby.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I am working on the Crystal Plaace Kid Seta cardigan. I have my great grandson for the day so doubtful if I will get much done


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Jude2444 said:


> I get to start making baby clothes as I've just found out I am going to be a first time grandmother this summer. I made the mistake of getting out my baby patterns. I just may have to start a gender neutral outfit even though I will probably know the sex within the next 6 weeks or so.


congratulations! Enjoy your new role!! I love mine!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I am working on the Crystal Plaace Kid Seta cardigan. I have my great grandson for the day so doubtful if I will get much done


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I am working on my top down sweater and my square, I am so far behind in my squares.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm knitting a reversible kitchen towel. Giving my daughter one knit thing a month for her kitchen. Knit three dishcloths so far, but need to get the third one in the mail soon because March is almost here. 

Also working on my first baby dress and first time knitting in the round. There's a shawl waiting for me to get back to, but it's for me and seems to get on the back burner frequently!


----------



## halfpint (Sep 19, 2011)

I am making (purse slippers). I will post a picture soon.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Chadleyb said:


> I'm working on a crochet baby afghan for my cousin who is expecting. Here is a picture of what it's supposed to look like when I get done.
> 
> However, I have modified the pattern to use long-double-crochet where it calls for long-single-crochet. I think it looks better and doesn't stretch the work so much. I have finished one side of the rainbows and am about 1/4 of the way through the white. Of course with all of the color changes I have a lot of weaving in yet to do before I can say it's done.
> 
> ...


So pretty! Yes! I bet lots of weaving in ends! Some people weave them in while continuing to knit or crochet the next stitches. I tried this once but found I got terribly distracted with what was happening or not to my ends and slowed me way down so I still do the entire project and then weave in the ends.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll be working on Starbella scarves today during the knitting group meeting at my house.


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

I've got two that I alternate my time with...one is Lilly's doll (granddaughter) It's a Jean Greenhowe pattern, love those! I'm also working on a lace shawl for somebody, depending on who it turns out to look like! It's really pretty and a free pattern I got off Ravelry. I've got to do the the easy part for about 16 more rows, then it starts the lacy part...wish me luck, it's my second! I've got other wips but I can only manage two at at time!


----------



## Heide (Jun 23, 2011)

I am working on a baby blanket for a friend due in April.


----------



## hilde (Mar 1, 2011)

I am working on a Bear Claw afghan and have a scarf pattern going. 
So that will keep me busy. Need to set some time for exercise. But I will try to manage my time better. Hilde


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm also working on the Bernat Mystery KAL. I have week one finished and one of week two. Begining to wonder about my color choices! 
I had an email this AM for a sock knit a long and found out I'd have to buy the pattern--to me that is NOT a KAL!
Found a pattern for mittens that I am using Homespun to make--so far so good.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

gerrypris said:


> I am making small toys and other knit thyings to go in shoeboxes. I am involved inOperation Christmas Child, we send shoeboxes twith items a child can use to 3rd world counties for children who need to know someone loves them.


Like the look of the pink and blue purse. Will try that combination in another pattern. Thank you


----------



## Denise0811 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes I love this pattern but need to try a different one next time!


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Everyone is so busy! I'm knitting Meg Swanson's zig zag gloves. I have learned so much from this pattern and I've been knitting gloves for many years now. The pattern is difficult and requires total concentration but it is definitely a keeper.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

parrotdragon said:


> I have 8 NonkyPlonks waiting to be sewn up and bought to life, number 9 is staring at me now and silently begging me to finish him. ( Their mouths are the last to be done that way I can work in peace without them talking! )


LOVE the way you refer to the projects with their personalities already formed! I had trouble gift wrapping a gorilla years ago for Christmas because she was"helping" me wrap the other things. She waited until Christmas eve - very late before going into the box!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

parrotdragon said:


> I have 8 NonkyPlonks waiting to be sewn up and bought to life, number 9 is staring at me now and silently begging me to finish him. ( Their mouths are the last to be done that way I can work in peace without them talking! )


Is there a pattern for these?


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Baby hat for gift, cotton pullover for 31/2 yr old gd, and just started a cardigan for her in a gorgeous baby alpaca/bamboo yarn on sz 2 needles. That'll keep me busy for awhile. Have yarn for a shawl for me waiting in the wings.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi Chad,
I love to make afghans and I was wondering where you found this pattern. You will have to post a picture of your finished afghan. Also, Welcome to the site!


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice to hear that someone else has to make time to exercise. If we are using our hands and arms for knitting, doesn't that count? ;-) Bonnie


----------



## emandskysmom (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, let me think lol. I am making a baby dress for my niece, an afghan for my daughter, and a sweater for me. I think thats it.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a few WIP's going. A prayer shawl, a baby blanket, and a sweater. Then there is another prayer shawl that turned out way too small so I plan to put a wide border on it so that it can be used rather than discarded. And, of course, I have a million other projects that I want to do.


----------



## usafwife (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm knitting up my first pair of magic loop socks! I was always a stickler for dpns, but I'm really enjoying this technique.


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

sandy127 said:


> Hi Chad,
> I love to make afghans and I was wondering where you found this pattern. You will have to post a picture of your finished afghan. Also, Welcome to the site!


http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/rainbow-bright

I modified the pattern a bit to use long double crochet in lieu of long single crochet. I also used double crochet in the long V stitch.

..Chad


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

daralene said:


> decorative scarf


That's gorgeous yarn! what is it?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I will be working on my DS's socks that weren't finished for Christmas! I had a baby blanket that had to be finished. I finished it yesterday, so now I can finish the last little bit on his socks. Then, I just signed up for the dishcloth swap, so I need to do those, and I want to start me a sweater.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

I'm knitting a pair of socks and a pair of Knitting Pure ans Simple mukluks for my neighbor's daughter.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

MuffinsMom said:


> Working on finishing a vest for my husband, an afgan, and a chunk monster.


What's a chunk monster?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I just finished a child's blanket, a pr of thumbless mittens and I'm going to finish the two hats (one is for hubby and the other is for me)just need to finish the crow and sew up seams then I can start a new project. wooohoooo.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

pulitz22 said:


> Dear Rockrose,
> 
> Well, I'm thinking that my wardrobe needs a major update. Having spend the last 22 years writing a book, I've had very little time to sew. The problem is that my budget cannot bear "a major update." So I've settled on this solution - Slacks and skirts in black or beige, simple turtlenecks and blouses in plain colors, and knitted scarves and shawls in the most luscious yarns I can find. It is much cheaper to indulge in scarves than in sweaters, so I think my solution will work beautifully. Found an absolutely silky pink yarn, smooth as glass, and designed a basketweave scarf with many yarn-overs to produce a lace like texture. Really pretty. Think I'll make several in Lion Brand Homespun too. For a little investment, such beauty! Thanks for asking. What are you working on? Bonnie


Please, Please! Post pics when done!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a simple sweater on my needles for myself but am making it a WIP as I joined a pot holder swap. I have spent the last two days looking for the "right" pattern. This is so much fun. I have to make up my mind today since tomorrow I will get a chance to go to ACMoore and pick up the yarn needed. You wouldn't think a pot holder could be so much fun/stress/excitement. Edith M


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

La la patti said:


> I'm going to work on a second sock,and a baby blanket that I'm making for a friends GD that will be born in April. Was going shopping ,but my body isn't cooperating this morning. I have to rest my knees so that I can work tomorrow. Lots of sitting and knitting today


So . . . A fun day for you!!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

janechris said:


> I am working on 5(4 kids and a friend)Christmas countdown garlands. Each garland has 24 separate pockets,with a small treat inside, secured with a flap. On the outside flaps are the numbers 1-24. After taking out the treat for the day, you tuck the numbered flap in the now empty pocket. On the inside front (now visible) are letters that spell merry Christmas to all when you reach the 24th. I am getting a head start because I need to knit and embroider 120 of these pockets. 20 done. 100 to go. Hope this doesn't ruin my Christmas spirit.


Do you have a pic and pattern reference for this?


----------



## mrsfirst (Oct 2, 2011)

I am working on a baby blanket ,I am knitting it, I am also crocheting an infant baby sweater, bonnet , and booties, and will soon start crocheting a baby blanket using six strands of baby sport yarn and a Q hook, I am so far having a lot of fun.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Working on the sleeves for my husband's latest sweater. It is a two color cabled pullover in brown and white, using natural undyed wool. Check out Shepherd's Own Family Knits for some really great sweater and vest patterns for both men and women. I have gone nuts with this book. This is my fourth project, so I am really getting my monies worth;-)


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm making an afghan for a granddaughter's wedding in May, a lap robe, a scarf (small "carry along" wip), a preemie hat, and I-cords for various projects. I don't have as many wips as usual 'cause I'm concentrating on the afghan. Oh, I have some sewing projects going too for a friend with little money to spend on herself.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay, let's see . . . Working on a top down open front cardi in a multi-gray yarn for my SIL. Made one for myself last week and was so pleased with the results had to start another one immediately. Also, the second sock of a pair for myself in a lovely combo color of purple, green, yellow and blue. Love having socks that fit my size 5-1/2 feet!


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

pattibe said:


> Working on the sleeves for my husband's latest sweater. It is a two color cabled pullover in brown and white, using natural undyed wool. Check out Shepherd's Own Family Knits for some really great sweater and vest patterns for both men and women. I have gone nuts with this book. This is my fourth project, so I am really getting my monies worth;-)


Are you referring to book 4?


----------



## Marthasr (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi quiltnqueen,
I have been considering starting a feather and fan scarf. Do you have any helpful hints? Is it easy? Since you are experienced I just thought I'd ask.
Thanks,
Martha


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Rockrose said:


> I would love to hear about them!


What a great question, I haven't read all the comments but it sure is interesting & I learned I am not the only one who has to have several items in the works at once.

I am doing the Bernat KAL( behind one week), a knitted bear , a bear sized sweater.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Let's see...a sweater with a fabulous mohair given to me by a friend, a vest, a scarf for my 7 year old grand daughter - not bad. Now if you count the projects in my head, that's another story.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I am still working on my 5mo old granddaughter's sailor dress. It was a toddler shirt pattern that I modified. when I put it up to my Gd it was way too short so I unraveled it about half way up the skirt and lengthened it. I then spent hours reconnecting it with the Kitchener join only to find I had stitched the r side of skirt to ws of bodice!! So I spent hours taking out the Kitchener join and then reknit the bodice onto the longer skirt. I now have a white bodice with v neck without a skirt. I'd like to knit a new skirt in a color and put matching color short sleeves on it. Have the original sailor sleeves and collar done for the dress so now need to just sew it up. Suggestions on a color or pattern for skirt for white bodice?
Also have a baby blanket and three ruffle scarves in the works.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Actually working on a preemie blanket for donation to hospital. The other WIPs that have a chance of being finished in the near future are- woodland scarf for DD, winter hat for DH (I had about 3" of the ribbing finished and need to frog the whole thing and make larger), simple scarf for donation (stays in car for working on while waiting in car line at school, etc.).


----------



## bshook (Jun 11, 2011)

i am working on a dishtowel too becky


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sparrowface said:


> A Welsh Doll for a Welsh lady who lives in Malta


Is that a doll in Welsh costume with bleach shirt and shawl? Where can I buy a pattern?


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Just finished baby blanket started 6 years ago. Going to sew up baby cardi in white velvet yarn and add neck and button trim, for age 3 - 6 months. Then do the same for two cotton smocks for 2 sisters, one 6 months the other 3 - 4 yrs. All original recipients way too big to wear them, but luckily I know of others, so no waste!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I always have a sock in progress in my purse. I am working on a teddy bear for charity and have started an afghan which will most likely be a Christmas present.I was attracted to the pattern and curious about the result.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

wip include: Afghan (half done), headband, alligator scarf (Morehouse pattern).


----------



## nanellis (Nov 12, 2011)

i am working on my 8th aran sweater/cardigan of the same pattern since last august. i have 10 grand children also 3 sons 1daughter plus there wives and husband . knitted the first one for my grandaughter and i had requests from the others .still 2 more on order ,All us nans know you ca,nt refuse a request and dissapoint. We love them all do.nt we ?. HAPPY KNITTING EVERYONE X


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I am working on the sleeves of a cable knit hoodie jacket. I have the fronts and back done.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm working on an afghan for my SIL who's recovering from heart surgery--it's a modified version of 'Basketweave Fiber Hug Shawl' in LB homespun and as it's a very simple pattern I've changed it up to be more challenging by introducing an interior design in contrasting colors; I'm now working with 7 skeins of yarn and it's turning into the blanket from hell! Also reworking a scarf I don't care for and making some dish cloths for gifts.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Have several projects going now...two crocheted lace shawls, two heart knitted scarves. Inbetween I love making miser pouches/redicule purse, felted eyeclass cases and of course dish/wash clothes for spa kits I put together. Have to keep my hands busy!


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

I am finishing up a Rowan scarf made with Kidsilk Haze Stripe, in the works I have started a sweater made with Crystal Palace Yarn in Sausalito (using pattern from Noro Collection Book #3, Pattern #13. In the wings I have a Colinette Throw, I also have yarn to make up two short sleeve sweaters, a 3/4 sleeve sweater, a Berroco Peruvia Quick sweater, two scrugs using a Plymouth Baby Alpaca, and Borealis. I have a collection of various yarns for scarves and I have the materials to try a felted purse from the Pursenalities Book, pattern called Ruffles to Riches Bag. Sound frilly but is not. So, there, I just figured out I have enough to keep me busy for awhile but not away from the yarn shops. Bev


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm finishing up a cowl with multiple textures of black yarn.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow! You guys are such smart knitters! I wish I could work on a big project - and finish it - like a sweater! :?


----------



## STITCH124 (Aug 2, 2011)

I am working on a "Milk Run" shawl by Cat Wong using Hobby Lobby Yarn Bee Rainbow Wool in 'Seastorm' green.


----------



## Jane Stone (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm knitting outfits for American Girl dolls. I love it!


----------



## homer (Apr 23, 2011)

I am knitting a premmie hat on size 2- 9" circular needle.
Thee are other things - 2 pair sock, a dog coat, and a crochet pillow cover. Like to keep busy!


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I love making shawls - do you see ppl. you give them to wear them much??? :|


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes, Book 4. There are lots of errors in the patterns so you have read and be on your toes, but the Winding Road Cable sweater is a real winner. Unfortunately, the neck on Cables a go go doesn't fit and I m still trying to figure out a fix for that. The sweater itself came out great! Sizes forthe two cable twist men's sweater are really hinky so tou havee to makes some adjustments. Also made the hoodie vest in the back and the chart is backwards. It shows the reverse side.


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

Seven skeins of yarn??? Good Heavens! Hope it's for Dante's Hell. There's a lake of ice there! Bonnie


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

We just got new leather living room furniture and as soon as we got it placed I got an idea to knit an afghan to go over the back of the couch. A week later Michaels had Homespun on sale at 3 for $10 so i got 18 skeins. I am using triple yarn and size 17 needles. So far, I got the border done as I am doing only about 4 rows an evening. The hardest thing is to make sure you don't drop one of the strands of yarn. Hopefully, it will go fast as I don't want to be knitting this big thing in summer!


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh I envy you getting new living room furniture - especially the leather style - that is exactly what I want!


----------



## Patricia Ann (Jan 14, 2012)

Rockrose said:


> I would love to hear about them!


Hi, I'm just finishing crocheting a throw for my husband and will start another for my son, have a dish cloth on one set of needles and a scarf on another and still keep looking at patterns to add to my must do list,lol.


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

I am putting the edging on a entrelac crochet baby blanket I finished this weekend. It is my first time using this stitch and have found it to be quite easy.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds cool!


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

Well if you want to get into everything that is on needles that would be a list now. I just chose what was closest to being done.


----------



## Midwest Knitter (Dec 16, 2011)

Rockrose said:


> I would love to hear about them!


Working on the Highland Fling Wrap. You will find the pattern in Classic Elite Yarns Book 9148 Crestone & Vista. I purchased the book at my lys. The pattern has an edge with bobbles. Edge is knit on as you go. I really like the design. Also, a pair of socks, scarf, sock monkey, and afagan. 
HAPPY KNITTING !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

I'll have to write later when I've more time. Thanks


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

I am finishing an afghan for my daughter's home. Started a light-weight cardigan for east coast trip and going to start a pair of socks for the Sockupied KAL.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

Lotty said:


> I am working on the Bernat Mystery Kal and dish scrubbies. I have had so many requests from family and friends for my scrubbies I need to knit another batch.
> 
> Happy Knitting.


Do you have a simple pattern available?


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm taking an intermediate knitting class and making a very simple sweater (my first!). It's supposed to be only about 27" long but I might make it a tunic length to wear with jean leggings. Depends on how far I can get before next Thursday's class! Wish me luck! And thanks for asking, I was dying to tell someone besides my very tolerant sweet hubby!


Rockrose said:


> I would love to hear about them!


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

You go girl!!!


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Northernrobin said:


> none..and I am ready to whine..knitter's tendonitis...I am bouncing off walls here!..:-(


In case you missed it, linslittlegirl posted last week about using square needles and how they got rid of tendonitis pain. Go to search, type in square needles. It is the third post down.


----------



## SaLarr (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm working on a shrug for my Great Niece.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm still working on my wedding lace and cable blanket and if I didn't spend so much time reading KP, I'd have it finished by now. Only a few more rows to go. Then I'm going to start on the wedding garter, which is a little more tricky.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow! Sounds great! ;-)


----------



## Banyonhilda (Sep 22, 2011)

What pattern are you using for you doggie sweater?


----------



## Banyonhilda (Sep 22, 2011)

I just finished a pink hoodie puppy sweater.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

You can do it! Just start with something simple like a vest or tank top, in a rib or othe easy repeat.


saintxmom said:


> Wow! You guys are such smart knitters! I wish I could work on a big project - and finish it - like a sweater! :?


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Midwest Knitter said:


> Rockrose said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to hear about them!
> ...


I made the wrap earlier this winter. It was fun to make and I loved the way it turned out.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I am crocheting an oval doily for my DS b-d


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you. I guess I just need to find the right pattern/project.


----------



## halfpint (Sep 19, 2011)

I know what you mean its hard to stay off KP. Sounds like a great project.


----------



## garigon (Nov 5, 2011)

I am determined to finish a stripey waistcoat for my friends son. I have to sew the borders on which is quite some undertaking. Oh well here I go.......


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

i am working on a lace dress with matching soakers in baby blue -12months size, a linen hoodie, a denim hoodie, a simple shawl (my very first one that includes some eyelet rows!), and a couple of hats...


----------



## chaplainesr (Oct 9, 2011)

am working on two baby blankets and a blanket for one of my grands. she and i picked out the yarn this past weekend while i was visiting her in kill devil hills, nc.

we bought all of our yarn and needles at knitting addiction...which is a wonderful place to shop and to buy yarn, needles, other supplies.... and to just sit and knit!

it is my place to go when i need some quiet and a break from noisy, boistrus grands! (but i do love them)


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Today I am mailing a pair of socks I finished yesterday for my DIL and I started a pair of socks for my son (17th pair this winter). Takes me about 2 weeks to finish a pair of socks. Then I will start with a jacket. 
Having fun knitting after many years if idle needles.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Working on a pair of socks (just started a toe up, two at a time pair -- never done toe up before so it's an interesting project for me), a scarf (lace pattern - about halfway through), and a sweater (began last summer and plan to finish so I can wear it this summer -- many projects have gotten in the way of me finishing it). Many, many more projects I have in the queue to do.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

What style of socks do you knit? I tried once in a class, but had trouble with the short rows. Would love to try again...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I usually do cuff down with the heels being the heel flap and gusset type. Seems to work well for me.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Do you have an easy pattern I could try - or you would suggest? Thank you!


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

I am knitting a Jane Slicer-Smith coat , The Split Textured Kimono. I just started the first of the two sleeves. Everything else is finished. I am also knitting Bettna, a Noro sweater pattern in Silk Garden. It is about half finished. I do other little projects in between. Baby items and ruffled scarves for gifts.


----------



## knitnana (Jun 9, 2011)

Im making a lace double knit cardigan for 1 granddaughter in bamboo and a jumper for another granddaughter with a bunny head on front. Just finishing a sleeveless juimper as well.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

a pink dishcloth (that's my in-the-desk-drawer-at-the-office project) and I'm trying to decide on what to start at home this evening, either the green cardigan (have the yarn but haven't quite decided on a pattern yet) or another pair of fingerless gloves or socks.

finished a dishcloth and sewed up the closing seam on 2 coasters during the Oscars last night.


----------



## NancyMc46 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm on a dish cloth kick again. Working on my cotton yarn stash. Have completed 30 dish cloths so far. Will probably start on baby sweater for little boy soon as I have one on hand for a girl.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Can you share the pattern? It sounds magnificent! Be sure to post a picture, please. :lol:



FaeCross said:


> I'm on Row 88 of a lace shawl called Queen of Heaven. It's being done in KnitPicks Alpaca Cloud color: Midnight Heather. It has Swarovski Crystal Accents (did the first row with them yesterday and they look amazing!)
> 
> Can't wait till this one is done... only 114 (or more depending on the size when I get there) rows to go!


----------



## BAS (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm working on pillow covers (18 x 18) using patterns from Red Heart, pattern # J27-0001-9K. They are turning out really awesome. May later make several more and then attach them to make a throw for one of the bedrooms. Patterns are "block" and "diagonal texture", really look great! These are "easy" patterns.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I've got an infinity scarf on the kneedles to match the hat I've done from my stash. I also have a shrug in Lion Brand Homespun on the loom.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

I would go to the Lion Brand website and take a look at their free patterns. If you want to do a vest just type in Ladies vests and scroll through till you find a beginner pattern--generally these are simple and will knit up quickly, and Lion Brand is very clear with their directions and explanations. Good luck with your project!


saintxmom said:


> Do you have an easy pattern I could try - or you would suggest? Thank you!


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

What kind of coasters do you make/knit/crochet?


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

4 Sweaters. I like rotating which project I'm working on. 3 are knit, one is crochet. One is a pattern I love so I found some yarn in my stash to make it, 2 are patterns I found to make up great yarn, and the forth is being made from a wonderful cashmere/angora that I'm frogging from a commercially made sweater I got at a yardsale for $1. Yesterday I made myself a tunisian kindle kozy, and a catnip mouse for my mom's cat, just to be able to finish something quickly!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Just finished knitting my first skirt. It is from wwww.to-knit-knitting-stitches.com. I am posting a photo on this forum. Look for : A skirt for Devin.


----------



## upperslaughter (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm working on an Aran cable sweater for my friends dad.


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

finished a baby blanket with knit hearts, started a sweater for grand baby boy, also a baby hat, AND i bought 2 more HUGE skins of yarn at ACMOORE!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Avalon37 said:


> Lotty said:
> 
> 
> > I am working on the Bernat Mystery Kal and dish scrubbies. I have had so many requests from family and friends for my scrubbies I need to knit another batch.
> ...


Please, i would like to knit scrubbies. I only have crocheted pattersn too. I really do not do crocheting. Would like to learn sometime. Thank you
Judy


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh goodness, what am I working on? I started two lacey shawls for a couple of lovely ladies at the nursing home One is a baby blue to match her eyes, It has red and white flecks in it, The other is an aqua marine color with sequins in it. Both are shorter, but can be used as a lap blanket or shawl,

Then there are my THREE baby blankets, with hats and booties,. My nieces are all having babies this summer, and won't tell me what they are having,,,so it's all different colors right now.

And wash clothes for friends and family....they are too easy to fit in my purse, so I go from one to another,

Never a boring moment when you knit


----------



## parsimonious1 (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm filling up bags with hats and scarves for the homeless and for a couple of shelters in our area.
Also am making hats for our troops in the service, and for some needy people that we service in our organization.
KEEPING BUSY !!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Judy, you can just knit a rectangle and fold in half, and sew the edges closed if you like. Get a yard of netting from the fabric store. Cut it into 2" strips and just cast on about 20 sts using the strips. Use about a size 9 needle. Knit in garter st to desired length fold in half, sew edges together. Also there are patterns on Ravelry.


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

Not much unfortunately I'm off to work in half an hour and if I'm lucky I'll manage to knit a few extra rows on a beanie I'm knitting for charity due to problems with the overhead power lines at one of the train stations. Enjoy your day and have fun knitting..

Rhonda


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

I have an off white lapghan two thirds done and will put a peach border on it. I have two pair of socks on needles - the cuff down and doing two at a time. A crocheted dish towel done except for the hanger. In crochet thread I always have on the needles for a soap cover for the left over slices of soap for the shower. and right now I have 30 knit caps for the sheriff's dept. for their Santa give away program for needy kids -aiming for a hundred - plus I'm always making chemo caps for Sarah Cannon Cancer Center. Who has time to get bored????
I LOVE KP but it sure takes up a lot of knitting time!!!


----------



## haggislady (Feb 21, 2012)

Please tell me how you make the scrubbies and what you use for them.
Alison


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

have a cabled cowel going but hard on arth fingers so just pick that up once in awhile; norwegan ski sweater 4 oldest SOL 4 Christmas; sweater 4 mid-daughters jack russell; & cant 4get my psycho sweater lol from the scrap pile, no attention 2 colors, gauge, needle size (chg when i need it 4 something else) & learning how 2 make sox, they've always scared me!! lol


----------



## Granmama (Jul 24, 2011)

Working on two krazy ball afghans. Vest from noro yarn. Dishcloths and towels always on the needles. Crocheting little draw string bags for a golf tournament.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

I am finishing up on a group of 6x9" knitted rectangles to be donated to a national group that designs knitted or crochted afghans to be sent to military hospitals.

My next project will be a knitted rat (believe it or not) for a bar mitvah boy who is into rats (you know, 13 year old boys!).


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

I've just finished and delivered a collection of tiny garments for our first grandbaby, which is due early April - two jackets with matching long booties (forgot to take picture). Now I'm itching to do a totally seamless baby cardigan, so I've checked my tension, done a few calculations and am all ready to cast on at the top and knit down. Haven't done a garment like this for about a quarter of a century. Anything to avoid sewing seams...

Had a family gathering on Sunday and my sister-in-law did the wedding ring trick over the baby bump. It will be a boy. She swears the ring is never wrong and even correctly predicted her own daughrer's boy and girl twins. Her husband reckons it's just witchcraft, so we'll see!

Off to satisfy itchy fingers with some nice, soothing knitting!

Jane


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I have gathered all the little balls of left over yarn that I have used in all the years I have knitted & crocheted. I'm going to knit a afghan. I think I'll call it "Any Color Any Yarn". Going to thru the yarn in a bag, reach in grab a ball of yarn knit, grab another ball and continue. Not going to worry if it matches or not.

Wow wonder what it's going to look like.


----------



## duckie43 (Sep 15, 2011)

Currently I'm working on charity items. I have 3 hats, 3 baby blankets, 2 burial wraps in progress. A couple items just need finishing and trim.
Trying to get a lot done before I go into the hospital. Not sure how long it will be before I can start up again.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Well, I wish I was knitting on my Ggrandaughters Easter shrug, but my. Nniece is getting married in 3 wis. I am. altering her dress, I am going to finish by the weekend. Going to do bows.tonight. Shower this weekend and next week the flowers & corsages, then finished. Then rush to get the shrug done & thy dress made. LOL maybe some long nights.
:wink: :lol:


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Boy I did hit some wrong keys,


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Rockrose said:


> I would love to hear about them!


Just got online, because it's the first time I've come into my bedroom.
Here in Louisville, nothing but sunshine all day.
The last time I really cleaned the house was Martin Luther King week-end, so that is what I am doing. In the process of cleaning, I re-organized my yarn closet, and behold! I found two sweaters on needles, that I have no idea who they were for or when I began them! One is a wonderful wool in a lovely purple shade. (What can I remake that into?)
I love to clean on sunny days, and we've had few lately that I am off work, and can accomplish a thing.

I have a wash cloth going. My daughter called and said she has no potholders except for those big hand mitts, and would I be able to make her a few. I made one last night, and will get another going soon. I also have a plain wool shawl going which will be for me. And I am still doing socks. I'm having TOO much trouble with the heel, and keep ripping! Success will come!!! I must shower, go to a meeting, and the market, before I call it a day. So I may not get to knit. Aha! I will take my knitting to the meeting!
Woohoo! I WILL get to knit today!!!


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

My first son was born on Feb. 29, 1964. His wife wants a picture of him at age 12 
Now as age 48 is will celebrate the 12th anniversary of his birth.
We always made a big deal of when he had a 'real' birthday. 
I have been going through boxes of junk to find the appropriate photo. 
I found it and have scanned and e-mailed it on.
But now I have the remaining mess to clean up. I'd rather be knitting.


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

Rockrose said:


> I would love to hear about them!


Crocheting a baby afghan in Lion Brand Pound of love in a light shade of lemon. I donate all the afghans to Project Linus and they are delivered to local hospitals where they are distribulted to to sick babies and children.


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

I am currently working on a lace scarf for my daughter. I made a hat for my grandaughter yesterday. :thumbup: Oh and just discovered what to do with those ring markers I bought for knitting...duh! to keep track of my repeats...I think. :mrgreen: Correct me if I am wrong but I couldn't see tying a peice of string every time you finish a repeat so I think this will work.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

I am doing the mystery afghan KAL, i am behind so trying to catch up, slippers on needles, scarf on needles and crocheting granny square slippers


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

missylam said:


> Boy I did hit some wrong keys,


lol!!!
:mrgreen:


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

Rockrose said:


> I would love to hear about them!


I am working on my first sock. I have knitted several pairs of yoga socks - no heel or toe. This is a great way to learn how to use double point needles. Now I'm ready to add the heel and toe.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I am knitting two shawls for my DD, crocheting two afghans for myself...one is a mile a minute with rows of Christmas trees, the other is one with motifs with raised roses in the center, also crocheted snowflakes (for next year), a pocket book slippers, etc. etc. I get bored too easily. I really admire you girls that can start and finish a project before starting another! However! I have been knitting on the same shawl almost all weekend! Back to work tomorrow! )


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

I am working on making 17 scarves for my DD to take to europe later in the year when she visits family. What else could I send, Aussie wool (some yarn). I am doing the men a black and blue self stripping wool at the moment, done 2 already and all look different because of where the colors changed. I think I have done about 10 scarves now.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

I made the younger cousins some giant sushi scarves like the one in my avatar and mini ones for their young children.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

knitwit42 said:


> I have gathered all the little balls of left over yarn that I have used in all the years I have knitted & crocheted. I'm going to knit a afghan. I think I'll call it "Any Color Any Yarn". Going to thru the yarn in a bag, reach in grab a ball of yarn knit, grab another ball and continue. Not going to worry if it matches or not.
> 
> Wow wonder what it's going to look like.


will go famously w/my kaleidascope psychodelic sweater!!


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

Lotty, Could you share pattern for your scrubbies or tell me where I could find one. I would love to make some for gifts. Heard they are great.


----------



## quiltress588 (Feb 18, 2012)

Working on a 3-piece set for granddaughter - the Bernet baby print skirt, tee-top in hot pink and the bolero in white with pink and green stripes in the border. Also almost finished with a red bolero for older gd, always have dishcloths on the needle and 2 granny square afghans in the works - one is red, white and blue; the other is 2 shades of gold and 2 shades of brown. Also have a quilted lap robe in progress.


----------



## Boston-ChiMom (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm working on a prayer shawl, socks, Surprise sweater and lace shawl. Close to being done on the prayer shawl and Surprise sweater then have another prayer shawl to do.


----------



## bshook (Jun 11, 2011)

i too would love the pattern for the knitted scrubbie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chadleyb said:


> sandy127 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Chad,
> ...


Reminds me a bit of some of Lily Chin's crochet patterns. Very nice.


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for all the responses! Wow! I'm impressed!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

It really is impressive to take in the range of creative projects that we do. I am awed.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

parrotdragon said:


> I have 8 NonkyPlonks waiting to be sewn up and bought to life, number 9 is staring at me now and silently begging me to finish him. ( Their mouths are the last to be done that way I can work in peace without them talking! )


I am Politely asking "What are NonkyPlonks"?
They sound intriging (sp).......
:lol: :thumbup: :lol:

Other than always having a dishcloth or washcloth on needles....
I try and have only one other project going...... but I may change that if I keep getting bored with straight knitting......
I am making myself a cap-sleeved pullover shell/sweater....
It is one that I got the pattern from the Aug. 2011 'Knit ' n Style' magazine...... I am making it in the same colors as shown. I had a little more than 10 inches done, and just kept thinking that it was way too wide, so I did a lot of measuring & math & I came up with the solution that it would probably fit like a bulky sweatshirt & that just wouldn't do..... so I ripped it all the way out...... did several swatches with smaller needles & decided that I had to go down to size 5 needles instead of the 7's that I was using & was called for. This is my first fitted project.... so I am finding out that I must knit looser as I am going...... I now have about 4 inches and the measurements come out exactly right now....... YEAH !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PassionForKnits (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm working on the bernat mystery KAL. And trying to come up with my own Babette knitted version only with 4 colors for now


----------



## elainerawlings (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm making a chess set just finished the board now on pawn number one


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Hope you feel well as soon as you finish your knitting and not a minute before.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm making a pair of socks from Knitted Socks, East and West and learning some new Japanese stitches.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

oooo japanese stitches? theirs r diff from ours? how interesting!!


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

You all are so productive! I am working on two sock monkey hats, one knitted and ready to be assembled; one dead fish hat for another gs, a bookmark for a swap, a scarf for another swap.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

My first knitting time of the morning is on a more complicated, focus-needed, shawl (peacock feathers by Fiddlesticks), then a while on a pair of socks, (toe-up, two-at-time on one circular, my own design, but using Cat's sweet tomato heel), then some time on the Moxie jacket, then some time on the Edwina shawl by Dee. I enjoy knitting on different projects each day, and by switching projects, I don't tire or get bored so easily....seems to take forever to get a finished item; then, suddenly, I have several finished at the same time!


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

have you tried Cat Bordhi's "sweet tomato heel"? check it out on you tube...I love it, and swear that I will never do anything else but that on a heel!



DollieD said:


> Rockrose said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to hear about them!
> ...


----------



## Pallace (Feb 10, 2011)

My goodness, so many lovely things in progress. I wish the world worked so hard for peace. I'm in total awe of everyone. Presently I'm working on a Ruched Yoke Tee I found in Intereave Knits. The color is a beautiful coral I found from Peaches n' Cream. Can't wait until I'm finished.


----------



## RBJOSE (Jan 1, 2012)

KNITTING SWEATER IN UNEVEN COLUMNS IN STEAD OF ROWS WITH VARIEGATED YARN USING THE SLIDING STITCH METHOD.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

I am knitting an afghan in Ella Rae Classic Superwash wool with two strands on #13 needles. Working on some cotton wash clothes to learn Linen stitch before starting a shawl in linen stitch. Also knitting a bear in Deborah Norville Serenity Chunky weight in Berry Burst.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

I had quite a few requests for the pattern for the knitted scrubbies. I found the pattern on Ravelry. It is called the Knitted Dish Scrubbie. They are really easy to knit. The worse part is cutting the tulle. I've made dozens. Everyone will want one.

Happy Knitting


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

They last a long time ,and are very good.


----------



## cricket074 (Sep 24, 2011)

Whew! I finally finished reading all 21 pages of "what projects are you working on today". I got some fabulous ideas for projects to start after I finish the ones I have going(too many of those). Today it is definitely a baby hat and sweater project for a baby shower this coming weekend. As much as I like to switch off/change up what I am working on-that HAS to get done.


----------



## Susan T (Dec 4, 2011)

I am knitting an Aran poncho with sleeves from Mary Maxim. Challenging to knit over 400 stitches in the round without twisting!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I can't say or my secret swap pal won't be surprised!


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

I just finished a pair of fingerless gloves & a travel bag for tea bags. Have a dog sweater I am working on, a dress for my grand daughter, a shawl and a pair of muk luks that I have a problem with the pattern. I am also making a small cosmetic, etc bag for a charity auction and crocheting a baby blanket. I do a little on each most days. When I get bored I switch off.


----------



## karlen (Apr 22, 2011)

I finally sewed buttons on the sweater for my 3 yr old grand daughter that I finished knitting over 2 months ago!


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Lets see, today was a light one I had the Lilmiss for the day. I finished the last 10 or so rows on a purples varigated waves dishcloth. I did a turquoise dishcloth with bear faces on it. Started a "helmet" type hat got about 15 rows, it didn't look right so I frogged that. Found another hat pattern I know knits up nicely, fished out the correct size needles and a varigated blues yarn are now all beside my chair to be started, maybe this evening maybe not. It's school vaca. week here so lilmiss (5 year old) is my helper this week. She took a long, long length of the purple cotton yarn and painstakinly stuffed it all into a wiffle ball. I have no idea why, but she was extremely amused by it!


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Lotty said:


> I am working on the Bernat Mystery Kal and dish scrubbies. I have had so many requests from family and friends for my scrubbies I need to knit another batch.
> 
> Happy Knitting.


What yarn do you use for the scrubbies?


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm making hats for my sister who starts chemo today, just finished 2 pairs of mittens for GD's, some orders for dishcloths with the prying hands, 2 down and 6 more to go. Then I have requests for scarfs and a shawl. More on my list but that has to wait, need to make more hats as she wants all different colors.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

DeeDeeF said:


> Lotty said:
> 
> 
> > I am working on the Bernat Mystery Kal and dish scrubbies. I have had so many requests from family and friends for my scrubbies I need to knit another batch.
> ...


You use 100% cotton yarn, like peaches and cream or sugar and cream.


----------



## knittables (Oct 9, 2011)

I just finished a Cowboy Sockmonkey and now I am designing up a Leprechaun Doll for St. Patrick's Day. Please ingnore the date on the picture.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

You are so great to start on socks. I've done lots of knitting and still no socks. Hope to see a picture when you finish. Bravo!! Keep knitting.


----------



## Ladyabelle (Jan 12, 2012)

A preemie hat, Cast Toe warmer - both for charity knitting; a prayer shawl in LB Homespun; have just finished a stash cowl as a birthday gift, and next am planning to knit a lovely Ann Norling Kimono for myself, just as soon as I find the perfect yarn!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

FaeCross said:


> I'm on Row 88 of a lace shawl called Queen of Heaven. It's being done in KnitPicks Alpaca Cloud color: Midnight Heather. It has Swarovski Crystal Accents (did the first row with them yesterday and they look amazing!)
> 
> Can't wait till this one is done... only 114 (or more depending on the size when I get there) rows to go!


Sounds lovely. Where did you get the Queen of Heaven pattern? Can you show us how it should loook when done? Thanks.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Folks,

I have been knitting things mostly to learn new stitches and techniques. Such as the Divine Cloche, the United States blanket,Dobby the House Elf (Harry Potter series), and the 365 stitches calendar.
I am partly through the Ashton shawlette, finished another hat and fingerless gloves. Made a pull-through scarf--longer so my sister could wear it as a head-band/ear warmer. Now she wants several for her to give as gifts to her friends. OK. My other WIPs are quilting, counted cross-stitch, a shrug, and mending.

I still need time for sewing for the hospital. How did I ever have time to go to work?

I learned not to knit a prayer-shawl in the Trinity stitch with variegated yarn. You can't see the pattern at all. And I thought the camoflage yarn would be good for a man.

Fortunately my friend has a HUGE cat. The extra-large coat she bought for the cat was too small for Rascal, but the right size for my dog. I don't need to make one! God is good.

Carolyn

Carolyn


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I have 20 horse blankets to repair! Wanna help????


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Quote FROM CAROLYN "Hi Folks,
I have been knitting things mostly to learn new stitches and techniques. Such as the Divine Cloche, the United States blanket,Dobby the House Elf (Harry Potter series), and the 365 stitches calendar.
I am partly through the Ashton shawlette, finished another hat and fingerless gloves. Made a pull-through scarf--longer so my sister could wear it as a head-band/ear warmer. Now she wants several for her to give as gifts to her friends. OK. My other WIPs are quilting, counted cross-stitch, a shrug, and mending.

I still need time for sewing for the hospital. How did I ever have time to go to work?

I learned not to knit a prayer-shawl in the Trinity stitch with variegated yarn. You can't see the pattern at all. And I thought the camoflage yarn would be good for a man.

Fortunately my friend has a HUGE cat. The extra-large coat she bought for the cat was too small for Rascal, but the right size for my dog. I don't need to make one! God is good.
Carolyn"

Wow, you are amazing. I'm energized or exhausted, not sure which after reading your post. We can surely say inspired. You keep up the great work.
I totally agree with you. How did I ever find time to work. Im' sure not bored with retirement but enjoying getting back into knitting, etc.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry, no


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

I would love to see a photo of this, especially since you are using yarn with swarovski crystals. Sounds amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Finishing Scoody for a friend, 'the sewing and weaving' parts, my least favorite parts... ughh! Then back to last year's NYCity Cardi, that was on hold for the Christmas orders. A summer skirt is bouncing around my brain for near future... might have to design my own, since I can't find a pattern that I really like. Tsk tsk, I'm soo fussy, lol


----------



## knittables (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry that one I did make in 2010, This is the one I finished today.


----------



## denice1947 (Aug 11, 2011)

A baby blanket for greadbaby. chair cover.


----------



## shirleyMus (Nov 5, 2011)

:lol: I have just started a granny square cot rug number 11 which I make for charities.also making a pair of fingerless gloves. and just finished toddler jumper number 8 which is also for charities.


----------



## Amaw (Nov 7, 2011)

Let's see, been on a 2 at a time toe up socks kick...Just finished a pair 2 days ago... working on another pair now...have made 4 pair since Christmas... working on a potato chip scarf...have been doing lots of dish cloths trying new stitch patterns...also knitted a pair of fingerless gloves....machine knit and edged in crochet 3 baby blankets since christmas too...planted 4 fruit trees last week and am getting geared up for gardening...cool weather plants in the ground...warm weather plants going in the greenhouse... canned a pressure canner full of pinto beans today...love canning so much! Tomorrow is quilting group day...Who has time for a job???


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

Rockrose said:


> I would love to hear about them!


I am almost finished with my cardigan,[plum in colour]one sleeve and a half and band to go :thumbup: also cutting fabrick for childs chair quilt ,will post when all is done :wink:


----------



## jojoscat (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello ,,, i'm new to this forum and i'm a fairly new knitter..i'm working on scrap blanket, i have a book called The Harmony Guide to Knitting Stitches and I'm making an 8 inch square of each of the stitches using different colors from my stash of leftover wool ,,, i just started it ,, i can't wait to see what it will look like ,,,, i love reading you guys ,,, and i find lots of tips on knitting with you all,,, thank you to be there... :lol:


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks! I only have about 7" so far above the 2" bottom 1x1 ribbing, but I had to knit it on a size 5 for the ribbing and size 7 for the st st to make the gauge. So it's taking a while but I'm giving it all I got. I appreciate the encouragement!


saintxmom said:


> You go girl!!!


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

> I am Politely asking "What are NonkyPlonks"?
> They sound intriging (sp).......
> :lol: :thumbup: :lol:


Me too this is indeed intriguing
:XD:


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

ddotsynurse said:


> > I am Politely asking "What are NonkyPlonks"?
> > They sound intriging (sp).......
> > :lol: :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> ...


i would like 2 kno also


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

Kissnntell said:


> ddotsynurse said:
> 
> 
> > > I am Politely asking "What are NonkyPlonks"?
> ...


just looked it up & found : Nonky Plonks are soft and squishy and very, very huggable. You cuddle a Nonky Plonk when you go to bed 'cose they are magic dream catchers

what fun!!


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

I have so many Projects and Want To's on my mind.
Currently my goal is to knit or crochet up all the yarn I have spun.
I am currently making a broomstick lace purse from my spun stash.
I feel like IF I can get some of this done I can move to 
more dyeing roving, using my Drum Carder, and trying wet felting.
As well as going to a Sheep Shearing event next month.
Sound psycotic...I'm sure many can relate.
The truth is IF I can finish this purse before moving to my Want To projects it will be astonding!
Hope you all get your WIP to DP (Done Project)
Bye, Robin


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

Kissnntell said:


> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> > ddotsynurse said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## jnwynn (Feb 7, 2012)

working on an Ashton Shawlette, a sweater for me, and had a request for a penn state fan who is pregnant for a baby sweater with paw print and psu on front of sweater, so that's on the front burner this week. Just a few items here and there. LOL


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

i'm knitting angel gowns for my local hospital and premmie caps.


----------



## LenaS (Jan 1, 2012)

I finished up one one dishcloth, almost another and will continue to try to reduce my stash before going back home and get into real life mode again, been on vacation for 2 1/2 months. I need to do some mittens too, have yarn for them. :lol:


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Hurray!---the mini Hudson Bay blanket I was working on is finished, I-cord border and all.I'm not clever enough to post a picture, but I'm happy with the result.


----------



## Marietje (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm working on a Aaran sweater for a man, the back is complete and I'm working on the front and it's about 1/3 complete. I just finished a runner for my dining room table. It's called Spring Wagon and is a wooden cart with tulips of many bright colors. This was done in appliqué and then quilted. I'm also working on a very large cross stitch . This is a photo of a watercolor that my parents had that was converted to a pattern. I also am working on a filet crochet set of curtains for my sister's kitchen. She lives in Norway. I am also just finishing up a Nursery Rhyme quilt for my granddaughter's third birthday.


----------



## wagski1 (Oct 6, 2011)

what is KAL?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

A KAL is a knit a long. When a group gets together and all knit the same thing helping each other. There have been many on KP. There are other ones on the internet like the Bernat mystery afghan and interweave sock and sweater KAL's and they can also be at your LYS.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am currently working on my scarf swap


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

journey7 said:


> I'm teaching myself to double knit. I found a double knit 'star trek' potholder on ravelry (free download) - it's nice and thick. With some left over cotton yarn I began a practice piece. I have the stitches down but need to work on the edges a bit more.
> I'm also working on a dog sweater - had quite a bit done and realized it had to be longer. So, I am adding length to it and this time using a ruler! On my to do list: scrubbies, and a pincushion. Just need to pick up the material for these - have to wait for payday.
> Talk to you later.


I checked out the double knit group on ravelry. There are some beautifully knit items to look out but the patterns are mostly personal. I'm interested in learning double knitting.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm just catching up on posts from last week. Now that I have a few days off, I'm working on the Miette sweater from Ravelry.

Rockroses are my favorite! I have many in my garden


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Midwest Knitter said:


> quiltnqueen said:
> 
> 
> > I am working on a mohair shawl (feather and fan pattern almost finished. I have a cotton sweater on the needles now (have the front and back done, working on sleeves), I also have a mohair sweater on the needles (just working on the back). Want to do a couple of charity hats. I am so inspired by the charity work on this forum. Also have a pair of socks in the works. How about you, Rockrose?
> ...


Yarnmarket has a beautiful chartreuse green and creamy white stripped scarf using mohair yarn. I made it for my daughter for Christmas and she loves it! I need to make one for me.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Irma dee said:


> Do you have stocking pattern/s you would share....Mine have disappeared!!! would be very Thankful..........


I like Nancy Bush's vanilla socks from her book.


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

so, i'd posted on this thread a couple of days ago that i was working on my first ever lace shawl...a very simple one. i bound off, and HATED it!!! i started over on smaller needles...we'll see what happens.


----------



## skyver77 (May 2, 2011)

Today I am working on a teddy bear for a family member's little girl (who is yet to be born, she is due at the end of the month)


----------



## indiangirl (Oct 31, 2011)

I am working on a pale yellow cardigan for my younger DIL which has a lacy pattern all down the front edge , around the neckline and about 6 or 7 inches lace border around the waist .Thats the part I am doing now and making so many mistakes ! So thought i would stop for an hour or so and follow KP .Its given me such a headache too !


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

indiangirl said:


> I am working on a pale yellow cardigan for my younger DIL which has a lacy pattern all down the front edge , around the neckline and about 6 or 7 inches lace border around the waist .Thats the part I am doing now and making so many mistakes ! So thought i would stop for an hour or so and follow KP .Its given me such a headache too !


what? the sweater or us?? :lol:


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I am still working my top down sweater and beginning to get very bored. I think it is time to get a third project going.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm still on the blanket from hell (and I really must get it finished!!) and have started on a striped cotton sweater for my 15 month old great-grandson. Just finished a skinny scarf with left-over sage colored Lion Suede. I used a simple 2 + 1, 2 row repeat, K1,P1 then knit back. I call it a mossy rib stitch and like the effect very much.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Interesting. so you knit 1, purl 1 - for a row, then knit the next row? Tks.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, simple isn't it? Just make sure to have an odd number of stitches. It will tend to curl in but you can block it if you want. Both sides are attractive--a textured rib on one side and a sort of seed/moss stitch on the other.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Cool! Thank you! I'm going to try this on next scarf!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

You're welcome! Happy knitting!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I am alternating back and forth on my top down pullover and my LYS Kal the February lady sweater. I am on the gull lake design and don't think I can knit it with all the talking or with other perople around. I need all the concentration I can get, even on the purl back rows. It is so easy for me to lose one of the yarn over stitches. I am not sure what I will do tomorrow. I want to go but don't want to make a mess of either sweater and I should be working on the KAL sweater. The top down has a honeycomb design down the front. It is cables but you have to count the rows and remember which way for the cable (in the front or in the back,they alternate). I need to concentrate on that also. I could pick up the sleeve stitches of the pink bolero I am making for my granddaughter and just do the k1,p1 rib. That would be easy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Jmai5421, Have you tried printing out each row of the pattern on 3 X 5 cards and flipping them to the back of the pile when you finish that row? I have just started doing that and I find it makes it soooo much easier for me! I don't get lost in a pattern so easily. 

I worked on a hat for charity today.

Tami


----------



## auntelaine (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm nearing the border rows on the Chinook shawl (knitpicks), starting the 2nd sock on the mystery KAL (Brewers Knitting Co)-way behind on this one! And, I've (finally) started the cuff for socks for soldiers


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Jmai5421, Have you tried printing out each row of the pattern on 3 X 5 cards and flipping them to the back of the pile when you finish that row? I have just started doing that and I find it makes it soooo much easier for me! I don't get lost in a pattern so easily.
> 
> I worked on a hat for charity today.
> 
> Tami


i have printed them out on my puter then highlighted each w/yellow marker as i did it so i always knew where i was. picked up that trick doing counted cross stitch


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Rockrose said:


> I would love to hear about them!


Hi there, I retired from full time work Last November and since then I have knitted 6 17" teddy bears, 4 pairs of bedsocks,1 babys size O carigan (pink) and 1 only wash cloth and yesterday I packed them all up and sent them to a little charity shop @ Nelsons Bay in NSW and all monies raised go towards Marine Rescue NSW Port Stephens Unit.
After I took them to the post office I said I was going to have a rest from craft, but last night I was on the net researching knitted socks, even though I have knitted bed socks I have never actually knitted socks. I am going to try 4 dpns and 8 ply wool - and the last but certainly not least thing is I FORGOT TO TAKE A PHOTO OF IT ALL - I can't believe it and I am so disappointed. Cherio! :roll:


----------



## emwalker (Jan 20, 2012)

I knit on a blue blanket for my future grandson (due about Mar. 22) I am to the point that all I have to do is the bind off. It is made out of Bernat "Baby Blanket" and the pattern in on their site. It has many, many cables which makes it tough on the hands because of the thread. Thing is...wow is it ever pretty.

Next project, a baby hat knit to look like a breast. DD plans to have some fun with it.


----------



## indiangirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> indiangirl said:
> 
> 
> > I am working on a pale yellow cardigan for my younger DIL which has a lacy pattern all down the front edge , around the neckline and about 6 or 7 inches lace border around the waist .Thats the part I am doing now and making so many mistakes ! So thought i would stop for an hour or so and follow KP .Its given me such a headache too !
> ...


Definitely NOT ! I come to kP for sustenance , to make life more livable !


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you both Kissnntell and Tami ohio
I will try both of these hints. I never thought of that. I am not good with the computer but so don't know how to print off a booklet on the computer. I can hand write it and use a highlilghter. Now I won't worry so much when I go to my knitting groups. I learn so much from KP. Just in case I plan to put in a life line this morning. It will be good to work on the February sweater with everyone else and not worry and not lose my place on the pattern.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

oooh can you share the resourse for your feather and fan shawl? I am currently working two feather and fan scarves and loveeeeeeee the pattern.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

jmai5421 said:


> Thank you both Kissnntell and Tami ohio
> I will try both of these hints. I never thought of that. I am not good with the computer but so don't know how to print off a booklet on the computer. I can hand write it and use a highlilghter. Now I won't worry so much when I go to my knitting groups. I learn so much from KP. Just in case I plan to put in a life line this morning. It will be good to work on the February sweater with everyone else and not worry and not lose my place on the pattern.


O real simple, hon. first put ur directions face down in ur printer & close the lid
now, hold down CTRL (bottom left on ur keyboard) hold it down while u hit the letter P
stand back & let'r rip!!

u r now the printing guru!! lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

And if you want to learn how to print index cards with your printer, PM me. I'll try to explain simply! I just learned. I love it!


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And if you want to learn how to print index cards with your printer, PM me. I'll try to explain simply! I just learned. I love it!


Could you post the instructions? I think a lot of us would like to know how to do this. Great idea. Thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Rockrose, PM me and remind me please. I will try to do it later. I will have to sit down and actually do it and write it down. I have to leave right now to take my aunt for an eye appointment. I am likely to forget, but happy to do it if you remind me!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you both Kissnntell and Tami ohio
> ...


Cool, thanks so much. I tried it. It works! Love it!
Thanks
Judy


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

jmai5421 said:


> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> > jmai5421 said:
> ...


ur so welcome, Judy
from Judi !! lolol


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm making an Amigurumi elephant for my GGS!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok, lets see if I can explain how I do my index cards in Microsoft Word. Please keep in mind I am just learning how to use the program. I may not be able to answer questions or explain what I do very well!

If the pattern you want to print row by row instructions for is in your computer, open the file. Open Microsoft Word. In Word;

1. Click on page layout"
2. In page layout, click on size
3. Click on index card 3 x 5 or whatever size index card you will be using. 4 x 6 is also an option.
4. Click on Margin
5. Click on Narrow top, bottom, left & right margins will now be 0.5
6. Click on orientation if you want to use landscape postion for printing long edge on top (at least with my printer)

Copy and paste from the pattern or type each row on a new card. 

To open a new index card page for each row Click on Insert, page break. A new card/page will open. Do this for each row.

When you are finished coping the pattern row by row, put the index cards in your printer as per your printer instructions. Mine go in the right side of the paper tray and a lever slides over from the left to hold it in place.

Turn printer on if you haven't already!

Click print document.

If you don't know how to copy and paste, click and hold/ dragging the mouse cursor over the text/picture you want to copy. Now right click on the highlighted text, go to the blank page you want it to go to and right click again and click paste. 

I hope you can understand this and it works for you. And thanks for the reminders!

Tami


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Rockrose, PM me and remind me please. I will try to do it later. I will have to sit down and actually do it and write it down. I have to leave right now to take my aunt for an eye appointment. I am likely to forget, but happy to do it if you remind me!


you really are GREAT to help out like this! x
:lol:


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

You're the best!!!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Tami and Kissnntell for all your help. This will make things so much easier.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

You are very welcome! Sorry I couldn't do it sooner, but I had to leave right after I posted about it! Thanks to you both for PM'ing me to remind me. It worked! I hope you can understand how I did it, and that I works for you. One thing I did forget to say is that my printer has to have the index cards set in on the short end, so I set the page layout to landscape for it to print the way you normally would look at and read an index card.


----------



## peachgirl (Aug 4, 2011)

Where do you find the Queen of Heaven pattern. I'd love to see a picture of it. The name sounds so pretty.


----------



## peachgirl (Aug 4, 2011)

FaeCross - I forgot to say this message is for you. I'd love to see the Queen of Heaven shawl. Is there a picture available? The name makes it sounds lovely.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

peachgirl said:


> FaeCross - I forgot to say this message is for you. I'd love to see the Queen of Heaven shawl. Is there a picture available? The name makes it sounds lovely.


found this. very pretty!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/198-yds-of-heaven


----------



## Midwest Knitter (Dec 16, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> peachgirl said:
> 
> 
> > FaeCross - I forgot to say this message is for you. I'd love to see the Queen of Heaven shawl. Is there a picture available? The name makes it sounds lovely.
> ...


Thanks for posting this pattern. Just what I have been looking for. Great to use some of my one skein's of worsted weight yarn. Can't wait to try it. !!!!!!!!!!!
Linda


----------



## Floramac (Oct 20, 2013)

I am working on same pillow pattern the block one however
I notice that it says repeat pattern rows 1-20 4 more times but photo shows it to have pattern 6 times which is it? So do we reapeat 4 or 5 times? Help please
Floramac


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm looming hats right now. I just finished a ruffle scarf made out of sashay yarn. It came out extra long where the other three was shorter...go figure. Been trying to take pic but i'll have to wait til tomorrow. Its too dark.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

how about a dual project w/o knowing it?

take some donated stash yarn
make yourself a washcloth
notice as you go along it's getting smaller
THEN realize it's because it's FELTING!!

now, u have a very nice coaster!!

hahaha


----------



## JulieW8 (Oct 18, 2012)

Rockrose said:


> I would love to hear about them!


I am finishing up the last of 3 blankets for bear loveys. Then, I need to do the bears.

I am also swatching all the punch card patterns for my knitting machine so I can see what they look like.

I probably have several other WIPs sitting around here, but I'm trying really hard to stay focused and FINISH some things!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

BAS said:


> I'm working on pillow covers (18 x 18) using patterns from Red Heart, pattern # J27-0001-9K. They are turning out really awesome. May later make several more and then attach them to make a throw for one of the bedrooms. Patterns are "block" and "diagonal texture", really look great! These are "easy" patterns.


Looked for pattern but couldn't find it. Was it a free pattern?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Please, i would like to knit scrubbies. I only have crocheted pattersn too. I really do not do crocheting. Would like to learn sometime. Thank you
> Judy


This is my favorite:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-dish-scrubbie

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&query=scrubbies&page=1&sort=popularity


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

haggislady said:


> Please tell me how you make the scrubbies and what you use for them.
> Alison


I use them for my pots and pans as it will not scratch teflon or other coated pots and pans. You can also use them on your car, tubs etc.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&query=scrubbies&page=1&sort=popularity


----------



## indiangirl (Oct 31, 2011)

I am knitting a pair of pants for my almost seven-month old granddaughter and as this is a first time project I thought I would make it smaller than what the pattern says but ended up making it really tiny and so had to undo part of it and began to make it longer .But after completing I found it still not long enough so now I had to again unpick the stitches and this time it is going to be all of 21" as the pattern says!I hope I have learnt a lesson not to be too smart!


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm working on a teal cowl. It's in a yarn that changes textures every 6-10 feet or so. It goes from a slippery rope, to a fuzzy texture, then ribbon, & so forth. It's such a fun yarn to work on! BTW, if you're interested, I bought it at JoAnn Fabrics. It's Red Heart Boutique Changes.


----------

